# Herm Sprenger collar



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone know where to get one of these for less than $45? I don't get why the fursavers are less than $10 and these are $45. Likewise if anyone has a used one to sell, PM me. Nikon outgrew his 19" Fursaver so I'm guessing he should just get a 23" show collar so I don't have to buy another if the 21" becomes too small. I'm not picky on color/material.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you thinking of using this collar only in shows or also in training? If in training, why not just get a bigger fur saver?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, what size prong links do you guys use for GSDs? Our local stores only carry the crappier brands and have medium, large, and x-large. For Coke I have a medium prong (Coke is bigger than both my GSDs) but it keeps coming apart so I want a nice HS one in case Nikon ever needs one. I see the HS one goes by the size of the link. I guess I prefer to err smaller and add links.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupAre you thinking of using this collar only in shows or also in training? If in training, why not just get a bigger fur saver?


I need a show collar. Before we used his Fursaver but these fit better, IMO.

For training he just wears whatever I have handy, on a dead ring. The 19" Fursaver was good for a while but now it's hard to get off. I have a few of these from Bridgeport and have just been using it on a dead ring for training rather than buy something else.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Try here: http://www.allk-9.com/herm-sprenger-stainless-steel-german-style-show-collars-p-229.html


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have an extra one that still has the tags on it. Let me dig it up and check the price and size, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

One of my trainers suggested I try one of these collars... I'm still unsure about it, but I did a trial run yesterday and it seemed to work...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ I have one like that, made by Top Paws. I like the quick release b/c I had/have arthritis in my thumb/wrist so I can't grip and pinch. However it keeps snapping open on it's own. I thought maybe an HS with the quick snap would be better quality and not do that. My TD hates the quick snap but I don't know if I can not have it, someone else would always have to put the collar on/off and I do also attach the lead to the slip collar as backup.

Jen, thanks for the link. $10 cheaper and they have most of the other stuff I need (balls, scent articles, regular fursaver).


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You can't use those in a trial or a show ring.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I got tired of using the quick release, always lose pieces. I have one of these:

http://www.dogsportgear.com/Quick_Release_Dog_Prong_Collar.htm










I have to order another one, as I'm giving mine to my mom next month.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Ooo, I like that one.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's very easy to use, as I have hardly any strength in my hands, this is a godsend!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I hate the quick release snaps. Don't trust them at all as I've seen countless ones just pop open and next thing you know dog is loose.





> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> http://www.dogsportgear.com/Quick_Release_Dog_Prong_Collar.htm


I've seen these, but only in photos, not in person. Looks like they do not have the live or dead ring option of a regular prong, and would be only dead ring. That to me would severely restrict the versitility of the collar... plus give it more of a poke, less of a pinch.

Angela? Anyone else who has one?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have one, it does NOT have the live ring portion. I've found it not to be too much of an issue though as I can still give effective corrections without the live portion.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I really like the live ring option since sometimes I don't want a directional correction like the dead ring gives. But I know others who just use dead ring so it comes down to personal preference.

I just came across this on the EliteK9 website. A version with a live ring option.... Interesting. Though it functions more like a choke in it's action so timing of correction may be more problematic due to the excess take up in the collar needed before it goes into effect.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Be interesting to see how well it works.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I kind of like the option of both, I just wish they'd use a different type of snap! It doesn't have to be "quick" release, it just needs to be "easy" release. Maybe I'll get a regular one and just put my own stronger snap on it.

Basically, I'm trying to find a site that sells an appropriate sized prong, a 21" Fursaver, medium size Gappay balls (with strings), a 21" or 23" show collar, and tracking articles which I don't need yet but might as well buy rather than pay more for shipping later. The site Jen posted had a cheaper show collar, but more expensive everything else so it kind of evened out.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

I buy most of my equipment from Jim @ Hallmark K9 - great service and excellent quality so I dont mind paying a few extra bucks here and there...

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

That's where I was looking b/c the balls, fursaver, and articles are cheaper but the prong is expensive. Seems like with price differences between sites it all evens out in the end.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Elite K9 has cheaper prong collars but I am not sure what they charge for shipping









http://www.elitek9.com/Collars/Herm_Sprenger/Pinch_Collar/index.htm


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess I'll just go with Hallmark again since they were fine last time and everyone likes them.

Which size prong is right for a GSD? Is the chrome bad? 
http://www.hallmarkk9.com/Herm_Sprenger_Prong.aspx


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I bought the Curagon Herm Sprenger from Hallmark, the 4mm one, for a 16 month old dog. Size is adjusted by removing links. Hallmark was pretty fast on the order.

Glenn


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Lies,

I use 3.25mm prong on my showline male. Chrome is just fine in my opinion but it will get rusty with time. That said, I am still using the same chrome prong I bought for Drake 3 years ago!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you can make tracking articles! For wood, get a paint stirrer in any store's paint department - usually free! Leather, either cut up an old wallet or buy some scrap on ebay and use a boxcutter on it...carpet, scrap again or at most, a sample square at some store selling them....I did my basement steps with stick on treads, and had one left over, cut it up - made enough for me and several friends!

I use HS prongs with quick releases, never had one come undone - also had a SS prong with a bolt snap - someone "borrowed" it and it is gone....

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Rachel - Your pup is pretty young to need a pinch collar


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Julia.

I made a leather scent article but the TD said to buy some "official" ones so we have one set for training later on and one set for trial MUCH later on, since they are only $3 it would cost me more to buy or go looking for the materials. I was supposed to buy them at the Sieger Show since Hallmark was there but I forgot.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Rachel - Your pup is pretty young to need a pinch collar


Yeah, thats my thought on it too. I didn't want to damage his throat because he is still growing. 

I haven't purchased it yet. If I decide to get eventually, I'm only going to use it on some walks and during training. I don't think he does that bad on walks but he does pull a lot, thats to be expected from a puppy. 

But to be honest, when I tried the collar, he did really good on it. He cried for a little bit and then he snapped out of it and was very responsive and more patient. I liked the results of the collar, but I'm just worried he's still too young. He will be almost 4 months old next week.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would say he's too young. The collar is not going to damage his throat, but he should be trained what is expected before the corrective devices are introduced. If he was crying about the collar, I would not use it yet. Nikon is 9 months and I am just starting to use one, mainly in situations where I'm handling more than one dog, situations that are not really about training but I just need full control (like going to the vet, for example). Nikon never cries or cares one way or the other when I take it out. All of his real training is done off leash or on his collar on the dead ring. The corrections are verbal, or being ignored.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I use the type of prong that Chris Wild uses. Love it! works just as good as a normal prong collar. I also now buy those for my training customers. 

Here is one place I get my stuff from.
http://www.international.sporthund.de/


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have one of these:










I like it because of the ease of on-off. I have psoriasis on my hands, so my fingers are often sore and tender also, making a regular prong collar a painful experience to put on or remove. But Chris is right, it does not act as a correction collar as well as the regular chained pinch collars - so in that respect, I don't like it as much. For training a drivey dog, or controlling a hard-to-control dog, a regular pinch that actually pinches works much better, and is what I prefer to use on my mixed breed. 

I like to use the snap-on one for added control in normal, every-day situation. Falkor is pretty easy to walk, but if I want more control - like going to the vet, or going for a walk in a busy place, the snap-on fits the bill just right, with the added bonus of it being so easy to put-on, take-off. 

And I agree with Lies, a prong collar is a _correction_ collar, and should not be used on puppies. About six months old at the earliest, and I would only recommend it if control is an issue (i.e: oversized 80 lbs, untrained GSD drags petite owner all over the place - owner HAS to get control). But in most cases, positive, fun training methods should be used first to build a strong foundation before going to the corrections. I barely need to use one on my 12 month old working-line, but almost always need one on my impulsive, dog-reactive mixed-breed rescue.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

If you find that the prong with the nylon and 2 dead rings is not enough as I did then switch to the prong with the nylon and one live ring side and one dead ring side. 

If you walk your dog on the left side as most of us do then make sure that the live ring side is moving towards your body when Popped (activated).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For articles you can make wood and carpet yourself (and use other types of items when training). I recommend Northcoast K-9 for the leather. 

http://www.northcoastk9.com/LeatherGoods/index.htm

You may have to email Tammy to ask about the articles if you can't find them on the site.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Turns out I'm saving myself some $$$. My handler doesn't like the fitted show collars, and I fixed the prong I already have (busted the quick release off b/c that's what keeps popping open, and put on a stronger connecter that can't bust open from the pressure).










On the bad side, Nikon broke his last medium sized Gappay ball (his fave and my fave for training) so I'm ordering several more of those. I had 4 balls but he inhaled one so that's too small, got another and chewed through the string in 2 seconds, doesn't like the larger one I have so I lent it to someone else, and now he ripped the string off the final one.


----------

